# 8V top speed.....brag all ya want



## Drizzle91 (Jan 3, 2005)

8V top speeds please..


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (Drizzle91)*

Before I fixed my 8v it topped out at 185kph.


----------



## OTIS311 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (JettaMatt)*

110, at the track of course


----------



## indianakar (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (OTIS311)*

my 8v auto goes up to 130km/h at 4100rpm after that I get scared. 
























_Modified by indianakar at 11:03 AM 2-10-2006_


----------



## Iced Golf (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (indianakar)*

indicated off the 120mph speedo


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (Drizzle91)*

84 GTI, 4.25 R&P, big valve head, G-grind.
115 mph @ 6??? RPM across the San Mateo bridge at 4am....did it most of the way. It was literally a brick wall...need more cam.
Brian


----------



## blacked out gti (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (stickman)*

My speedo stops at 85 mph, so I am guessing 90mph is my top speed.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (Drizzle91)*

95mph is all i have had my scirocco up to. it was shaking alot. since my tires were ballanced and my new TT exhast setup it will get to 95 and almost 100 if i push it. but i would rather not go that fast in it, its not geared for that.


----------



## VW[Fox] (Oct 11, 2002)

180 kph (112.5 mph) and still going but I'm a little scared ahah


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (VW[Fox])*

id be happy to see 70mph


----------



## sirshredalot (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (Drizzle91)*

95mph in my 85' GTI.
I probably coulda kept going but A: I didnt wanna get nabbed by a cop and B: I was turning 4500 rpms at 95, and the oil pressure was only at 40 psi....so I didnt feel like spinning a rod bearing.
-Shred


----------



## MYTHOS (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (sirshredalot)*

195km/hr '86 GTi


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (Drizzle91)*

My 81 euro 1.6 GTI could eventually read 205kph stretched out on the autobahn


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (sirshredalot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirshredalot* »_95mph in my 85' GTI.
I probably coulda kept going but A: I didnt wanna get nabbed by a cop and B: I was turning 4500 rpms at 95, and the oil pressure was only at 40 psi....so I didnt feel like spinning a rod bearing.
-Shred

ouch, ever figgure out the oil press problem?


----------



## adrguess (Aug 16, 2005)

125mph on my 97vw golf., well i got a chip, 268 cam, msd ignition box, clutch-n-ligt fly wheel., for now.


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

GTI: Ran out of gear. 115? or just a bit more at 6k RPM (no speedo, using gear calculations). 2h tranny. In the scirocco (stock, except TB) I have gotten to 110 a couple of times. It's slow, but runs well in top end. I imagine with a cam and 2l, it will be faster top end than the GTI. It has an FN tranny


----------



## Lankyleo (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: (fast84gti)*

speedos off, using gear calculations, just about 120ish, this with a 4k and on a closed course, could go higher with more room(128 is ~6700rpm)


_Modified by Lankyleo at 7:40 PM 2-12-2006_


----------



## momo_bro (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: (Lankyleo)*

a very windy 180km/h in a cabriolet. 
chipped. 
it's much faster now, just too winter-like to test that.


----------



## EXIM13 (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (momo_bro)*

this thread is useless without pics.
on that note:








91 jetta with AUG tranny
needs a taller 5th or a 6th


----------



## momo_bro (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: (EXIM13)*

U.Dot?
Uxbridge? Uh uh uhx.. b-b-b-bridge gangsta!
Nice pic, we all know that was on a patch of ice and you were actually moving at 10km/h


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (Drizzle91)*

Cabby has seen 125 mph and it still had alot left (engine was hardly labouring)... windshield wipers were lifting off the windshield though


----------



## sirshredalot (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (Banditt007)*

Changed the oil pump, and fresh 15w40 oil and bosch filter...presure is in spec cold then warms upand is in spec till about 40 psi then just stop climbing warm....when its over 155 degrees oil temp the oil pressure wont rise above 40 psi.
so...nope..
-Shred
Any suggestions?


----------



## EXIM13 (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (momo_bro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *momo_bro* »_U.Dot?
Uxbridge? Uh uh uhx.. b-b-b-bridge gangsta!
Nice pic, we all know that was on a patch of ice and you were actually moving at 10km/h









Last time I checked there was no ice in Uxbridge in October.








good job on the U dot though, spot on! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif although the pic was taken out by the "Wood". Lets see ya figure that one out!


----------



## autobahn 69 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (EXIM13)*

120ish. Motor was still pulling but the speedo was from a golf. Running on 15x6.5 GLI BBS's and ABA bottom end, Cat Cam (found out later) and a 4k. 
Motor would have easily done more, but the 4k isn't a tranny geared for 100+


----------



## projectvwg86 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (Drizzle91)*

100


----------



## Assimlatr (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (Drizzle91)*

Me and my buddy up I-5 doing 130mph. That was with the 8v solid lifter and the g-grind (and some other funky mods) in my 92 GTi. Now I can pull to the rev limiter (7k) with a CF head (and cam) conversion, so about 140mph (I changed my R/P to a 3.89...considering going back to the 3.67)


----------



## fopeano (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (Drizzle91)*

With the AUG, 1000rpm=20mph in 5th. My jetta will do 118, at which point the engine lacks hp to pull past 5900. It would hit the rev limiter at 130 if it could get there. The Golf does 105 but it's a long pull there from when power drops off around 100.


----------



## Larz (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (Drizzle91)*

170 kmp/h 
at 5500 rpm in an automatic


----------



## FoxEuroTuner (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (Larz)*

91 Jetta 125 
93 Fox 110


----------



## maximusvad (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (FoxEuroTuner)*

2001 Audi S4 stage 3 168mph
1993 Passat GLX 120 mph
1987 VW scirrocco 16v 118 mph
1992 GTI 8v 112 Mph


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (maximusvad)*

78 1.5 liter 4 speed bone stock 
im scared to go over 120kph due to not having a tac


----------



## EXIM13 (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (maximusvad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maximusvad* »_2001 Audi S4 stage 3 168mph
1993 Passat GLX 120 mph
1987 VW scirrocco 16v 118 mph
1992 GTI 8v 112 Mph

right....so only one of those cars applies to this thread








168 mph is still fast regardless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (Drizzle91)*

120ish in 4th gear








I haven't tried to top it out since I went FI though


----------



## jbones (Feb 16, 2006)

120ish mph bone stock a few years ago. now still bone stock 115mph. not bad for mex. made


----------



## Drizzle91 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (jbones)*

I hit 115 in my modded 1.8 8V.......wow, at 80 the wheel shakes like my washer and dryer







I have a little bit more gear left to get to 120...and always enough gear to roll on a honda....just kidding http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

My ABA 2.0L ported 8V solid lifter 288° cam audi 5000 cut and welded intake/neuspeed TB
full stainless supersprint header and no cat exhaust/borla muffler setup will hit 200KMH with ease and run straight and still corner well.
i dont remember the exact ratios that went into the tranny, but 5th gear at about 6800RPM is a good time.
Cale


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

i should add that the speed is clocked with ronal turbo 15" rims and 205/50/15 tires


----------



## kingofboggle (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (Drizzle91)*

i don't have the balls to try past about 175km...the steering wheel is shaking like a dog sh*ting razor blades. at that speed my car reminds me of a Ralph Nadar book....."unsafe at any speed"


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

haha aint that about the corvair? i could be wrong, it could be about the swing axle bug for all i know, but my rocco does not feel the least bit unstable at 175, maybe its the dfferance between styls of cars?


----------



## Lankyleo (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: (Boost_Retard)*

my cabby is stable as a rock at high speeds, im sure the extra weight doesnt hurt. friends rabbit is scary after 80


----------



## medic711 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (Drizzle91)*

The 85 Jetta 1.8L 8V topped out at 168kmh (about 105mph). It had over 250,000km on the engine, a techtonics 268 cam, free flowing Apexi exhaust, K&N air filter, with stock size tires and rims (the 16" Summer rims caused an 8% speedo error). In bone stock form it only did about 150kmh (about 95mph).


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: 8V top speed.....brag all ya want (Drizzle91)*

Right off the 120MPH scale--







I won't ever do that again! The car may be able to handle that speed, my Health can't








It was scary as hell







& I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## kingofboggle (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (Boost_Retard)*

it was about the corvair. interesting what happened when "The General" tried their hand at horizontally opposed rear-drive with half-shafts, not really fair of my after all their good ideas.......like the Cadillac Cimmaron.


----------



## mk2jet (Jan 27, 2005)

Ive taken my 92 jetta 1.8 8v 3 speed up to 70mph...after that I fiugred I would slow down before I turn it into a 2 speed. These autos arent made to go over 60mph safely.


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

in my mk3 , I have had it to 130+ with a 16v tranny its like 6500 range.
with my bunny I hit 110 maxed out at 7000 with the stock trans I love the old 55 speed limit trans's. and you know that felt alot fasted then the jetta ... LOL
btw there both 8v's mk3 aba real mild mods. and the rabbit is just how I bought it but is going under the knife soon for a new power plant.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

205km/h with my Cam setting at Max Retard. All top end baby. With my stock wheels this would be rather impossible, but with my new setup i'm less scared.


----------



## Triple G (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

210km/h and it was still accelerating


----------



## CaptEditor (Feb 23, 2004)

I've only taken my stock 85 golf up to 95mph. 207,000 miles on the clock and running strong, though one valve doesn't stop ticking anymore... I'm scared to go much further until I do some suspension work... The work starts tomorrow! :-D

-Kevin


_Modified by CaptEditor at 1:59 AM 2-23-2006_


----------



## modestmk2 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (CaptEditor)*

100 mph today.


----------

